# snow blower won't start when it is cold outside



## STH (Apr 12, 2017)

I have an Ariens Deluxe 24 with an AX254 engine from LCT with a Huayi carb. The problem I am having is that when it starts getting colder outside (about 20 deg. F.) it won't start. I have had this problem since I bought the unit new two years ago. I took it back to the dealer once and they said they found nothing wrong, but they stored it in there some what heated garage. My thought is that one of the jets could be under sized or partially plugged. I could not find any air/fuel adjustments on the carb. Has anybody else had this problem or thoughts about how to troubleshoot it.

Thanks


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

What starting procedure are you using ? I find that although it is recommended that you use 3 pumps of the primer, I usually do 5 or 6. Also, make sure that you cover the hole in the primer bulb with a bare thumb, not with a glove. Possible the tubing from the primer bulb to the carb came disconnected, or split. Finally, do you have fresh gas ? That is also important in getting a quick start. What if you try the electric start - do you still have an issue ? It is important to be able to pull-start just in case you run out of gas while far from electricity.

Better get moving on this project - warm weather is approaching fast.

Finally, sucks that the service shot blew you off without a repair. Doesn't sound like a quality shop.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

First thing is if you are turning the choke correctly for a cold start (closed) and you're primer is working. You can pull off the primer line at the carb from under the cover and put your thumb over the end, push the primer bulb and you should feel resistance. If you hear air escape, the line may be rotted or cracked and won't allow the carb to pressurize some fuel up to the carb throat.

If it's running fine once it gets going, I wouldn't mess with the carb. 
I would try swapping your stock Torch plug for an NGK BPR6ES if it hasn't already been done. It may be the source of your hard/no cold starts. ( I would replace the Torch plug even if you find another issue is the cause).

If you do have a surge or poor running when it does start regardless of temp, a simple carb clean may be needed.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

Doubt if the Torch plug has anything to do with it, I understand the apprehension with an unknown sparkplug like a Torch but believe or not a Torch sparkplug lasted 10 years of Central New York snows in a Powermore engine before I bought my Cub Cadet and changed it. At any rate here's a cross reference chart Torch to NGK.


----------



## BillE (Jan 23, 2017)

524SWE said:


> Doubt if the Torch plug has anything to do with it, I understand the apprehension with an unknown sparkplug like a Torch but believe or not a Torch sparkplug lasted 10 years of Central New York snows in a Powermore engine before I bought my Cub Cadet and changed it. At any rate here's a cross reference chart Torch to NGK.


THANX for the cross ref chart!


Bill


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Could you post a vid of this problem that is presenting itself to the masses here?????? anyhoo, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## djc11369 (Feb 17, 2014)

STH said:


> I have an Ariens Deluxe 24 with an AX254 engine from LCT with a Huayi carb. The problem I am having is that when it starts getting colder outside (about 20 deg. F.) it won't start. I have had this problem since I bought the unit new two years ago. I took it back to the dealer once and they said they found nothing wrong, but they stored it in there some what heated garage. My thought is that one of the jets could be under sized or partially plugged. I could not find any air/fuel adjustments on the carb. Has anybody else had this problem or thoughts about how to troubleshoot it.
> 
> Thanks


It's funny, my Ariens Platinum was hard starting new when it was cold outside as well. I would semi joke with my wife about a snowblower that didn't like the cold. Recently I decided to run Seafoam through it since I've seen it talked about on here so many times. It's never started as easy as it does now, two primer bulb presses and one pull of the rope. I don't know what was in it but the Seafoam took care of it.


----------



## STH (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for the tip. I heard that Seafoam was some good stuff. I think I will try it when I get some time. Not expecting much cold weather hear in Wisconsin any time soon.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The easiest way is to run a fuel carb cleaner through the carb. The best way and to be sure, remove, disassemble, soak, sit in solution for a bit, submerge in water as a wash, blow out, use a torch tip cleaner, blow out, reassemble.

Check to make sure you have good compression when the engine is cold. Compression is higher when warmed as parts expand. Maybe the intake valve is leaking a bit and not drawing in the fuel.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd check the cheap stuff first. If it's only not starting really cold, but runs fine otherwise you need not be fussing with the carb, IMO. Save $7 for the Sea Foam and check your primer line first.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/27953-platinum-24-921028-cracked-line.html


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Not everyone will pull a starter rope with the same conviction. Could well be the technique, use the electric starter and if a quicker start is detected that is the likely problem. If it is still difficult to start then an overly lean condition due to the carburetor would be the next area to investigate.


----------



## STH (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for the tips. I have changed the spark plug a few times because of flooding. I will also double check the primer bulb, but I think its is working fine. This is a new unit. I can check compression and compare it to a compression test when it gets cold. I always use fresh gas. I use the choke correctly.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

flooding?

a clue.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

orangputeh said:


> flooding?
> 
> a clue.


Yup, you might have wanted to mention that in the original post:icon_scratch:. You should check your oil level. If it's high or really close check for gas smell or a really thin feel to the fingers. You may just have a bad needle and seat. Since you ruled out the bad primer line you may be over priming. Outside chance your choke is stuck also or incorrectly positioned for running versus starting. How many times have you had fouled plugs? You could have a timing issue or bad electronics. Some very early LCT engines had bad ignitions. If it were mine, I'd pull the recoil and see if you have unwelcome renters inside the shrouding area.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

use ether when cold......I don't have priming bulbs on my old ones....


----------



## Laminar (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm experiencing what sounds like an identical issue with my "Sno-tek by Ariens" snowblower.

Each season in October or November when it's still 50 degrees outside I'll pull it out of storage, change the oil, put in fresh gas, and it will immediately fire right up on the electric starter.

But the first time it snows and it's below 40 degrees or so, the snowblower won't start.

Ignition on, fuel on, choke on, prime, crank. It will crank forever without a single pop and will eventually start sputtering fuel out of the muffler.

Sometimes if I crank it in the garage before opening the door and letting the cold air in it will start.

After having this happen a couple of times, I found that if I pulled the covers off of the carb and manually pushed what I believe is the governor rod against the direction the spring is pulling against, it fires right up. I can let it crank forever and it won't do a thing, but the second I touch that rod it fires right up.

It's been like this since it was brand new on day 1 and has done it every season since. As soon as it's fired up, it runs perfectly with no issues, but it just doesn't want to fire when it's cold out. Am I missing something obvious here?


----------



## TimD (Dec 14, 2017)

I have a similar problem. Ariens Sno-Thro, 920013, engine PGH45607. At the end of last season, I filled the tank with gas and added fuel stabilizer. This past October, I changed the oil, started it up, let it run for 5 minutes and shut it off. Didn't touch it again until yesterday, when we got our first significant snowfall. Inserted the key, opened the choke slightly, opened the fuel shutoff valve, and pressed the primer 5 times (the manual says to press it 3 at most, but past experience has taught me to press it 5 times.) Tried pulling the cord several times, but it would not catch. Thinking there might be a little ice in the fuel line, I pressed the primer a few more times. Still wouldn't catch. I then plugged it into the wall and tried the electric start. Nothing. I topped off the gas tank and added a little fuel stabilizer and let it sit overnight. Tried it again tonight and still nothing.

What am I doing wrong here? Why would it start right up in October and not work two months later?


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

As mentioned above play with the choke and make sure you are using it correctly.

If you give it a blast of starter fluid will it start right up? That is a sign it may be primer or carb. 

Yes, check your primer bulb and line, spark plug and all the easy and cheap stuff first.

IF that does not fix it I would say you have a carb issue. Likely the idle circuit is not clean. You can take it out with a flat blade screw driver. Flush it with carb or brake cleaner and blow it out good with compressed air.

As mentioned earlier, You can use wires or welding tip cleaners on the small orifices. Difficult carbs I like to soak in Kroil...flush with carb or brake cleaner and then blow out well with air. I discovered this 10 years ago. I find it works better than an ultrasonic cleaner and Simple Green or Purple power degreaser. But you could try that too. It may work for you. I try to keep Carb cleaner away from any plastic parts. You never know what it may do.

Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Must be nice to have a snowblower that only runs in the summer:devil:


----------

